# My Fox Photos



## LiquidOnyx

I'm a bit of a fox obsessive. Love watching and studying them, and hope to own a pet fox someday. But for now, I'm lucky enough to know a pair of wild foxes who accept me into their world. 

I first met the vixen, Donna, last year when I was photographing her cubs, (unfortunately no cubs survived this year.) And I met her mate, Big Dog, back in April. I was just sitting in the grass when he showed up next to me, and ever since has acted as if he's known me all his life!

They still avoid/run away from any other human, but somehow they know I'm okay.

These photos were all taken between May and August this year;


















Big Dog sniffing my arm. He quite often likes to sniff or lick me as a greeting. 



























Standing on my legs to get a better look at the camera!









Donna, the vixen. Unlike Big Dog, she mostly just ignores me and gets on with doing her own thing.













































Donna sporting her new winter coat.




































Big Dog loves playing with my shoe laces, lol.


----------



## feorag

You are indeed lucky to be so favoured! :2thumb:

I love the sight of a fox in his winter coat! :flrt:


----------



## Magpie

Gorgeous pictures, and beautiful foxies  You really are lucky. I haven't seen a wild fox for years.


----------



## Hector1

That is well cool, your very lucky and your pix are stunning!!


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Thanks! 

And yes, I love foxes in their winter coat. Donna especially gets the most amazing fluffy tail, lol.


----------



## Amalthea

Wow!!! I am so jealous! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, what beauties! You are very lucky! :2thumb:


----------



## cobe

these are amazing photos  well done...


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Thanks!


----------



## Paul c 1

Excellent set of pics, thanks for sharing!
-P


----------



## JUJU

Amazing x


----------



## Marcia

Only just seen this thread.

Gorgeous photos :flrt: I absolutely love foxes :flrt:


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Thanks! Good to see another fox fan. :2thumb:

Here's a couple more recent photos of Donna. She's gotten so fluffy!


----------



## Marcia

Wow, she's in fantastic condition :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Oh, she's looking lovely in the beginnings of her winter coat.

She really is an exceptionally beautiful fox! :flrt:


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Yeah, she's definitely one of the better looking foxes around here!

It's sad how many skinny and mangy looking foxes there also are here, though. :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, she's looking even more beautiful in her new thicker winter fur. Your very lucky! :flrt:


----------



## Montage_Morphs

This is wonderful to see


----------



## Yemstar

Montage_Morphs said:


> This is wonderful to see


:eek4:mg: This thread has blown my mind! It's so amazing!


----------



## vonnie

Stunning photos and stunning foxies!

We used to have them in our garden when I lived in a city. Hope I never see them here because of my poultry, but I often spot them early morning on the more rural roads.

One of our most beautiful native species, and one of the most adaptable.


----------



## vawn

awesome :flrt:


----------



## channa

Truly amazing photo's. A friend of mine had a pair of foxes for 12 years and made fantastic pets to him! I say that because as mentioned foxes will only trust one person,no matter how many times myself or anybody else tried to get close to the enclosure they would bolt and hide.As soon as you backed off they would come out.If my mate went over they would go bonkers and start squeaking all excited to see him.Keep the pics coming


----------



## mushroomminer

What amazing pics, you are so lucky that they trust you  I love foxes, and would also love to own one one day, but I don't think it will ever happen!


----------



## MattsZoo

These pictures are amazing!


----------



## Elina

I somehow totally missed this post!
These photos are STUNNING! I adore foxes (bet none of you would ever have guessed that :lol2. 

I look forward to seeing more if you get the chance.
-
Elina


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Elina said:


> I somehow totally missed this post!
> These photos are STUNNING! I adore foxes (bet none of you would ever have guessed that :lol2.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more if you get the chance.
> -
> Elina


Thanks! Haven't been able to get any new photos. It's so hard to catch them in daylight now that it gets dark early. 

Oh and your foxes are gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## trogdorable

cant even begin to explain how jealous i am . . .

your so lucky!!

id sell my arm to get to see one so close!


----------



## jona

I love the contrast & the colour....You are very lucky as Im still waiting for some foxes to pass my way:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger

If only everyone could have such an amazing relationship with wildlife :2thumb:


----------



## Disgruntled

Lovely pics and lovely foxes. I was after a red and got Pooka instead! I wouldn't swap him though. Incidentally, if your foxes get mangy, you can get a free mange treatment to put in a jam sandwich from one of the fox groups, I think its fox welfare, but easy enough to find out. Mange is a terrible disease very common in foxes.


----------



## NickBenger

Disgruntled said:


> Lovely pics and lovely foxes. I was after a red and got Pooka instead! I wouldn't swap him though. Incidentally, if your foxes get mangy, you can get a free mange treatment to put in a jam sandwich from one of the fox groups, I think its fox welfare, but easy enough to find out. Mange is a terrible disease very common in foxes.


I was on a train earlier in the year and I saw the Mangiest fox I've ever seen near Temple Meads in Bristol. It looked more like an african wild dog!It literally took me like 5 minutes to figure out it was a fox, it was disgusting. Poor animals...


----------



## 1b3

A fox was eating out a bin once and I just walked past and he just kept eating. I've seen lots of foxes, everytime something special. THanks for photos.


----------



## kelsey7692

You're very lucky, lovely photos!

Donna is a very pretty lady too!


----------



## louise83

You are sooooo lucky!! They are truely gorgeous foxes, hopefully if she has a litter this year she will bring them for a visit :lol2:


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Thanks for all the comments everyone!

Thought I'd give an update on Donna.
After 5 long months I finally spotted her again. She turned up in the street just as I was heading home, and instantly recognized me and came trotting over to say hello!










Only got this out-of-focus shot, but it was still great to see her. She's also definitely showing signs of being pregnant, so hopefully they'll be cubs running around in a few months time!


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Some new photos from this evening.




























She's looking so big that I'm very hopeful she's pregnant!


----------



## ferretfreak

wow, she is lovely :flrt:


----------



## JessAndDrew

they are excellent photos! 
having such a great bond with them is something to be very proud of, I am so jealous. 
it would make me inspired to like, write a book or something!


----------



## smithdavid

All the best for your work...

Nice picture!!

Thanks.....


----------

